# CSUSA March buy (prelim post) CLOSED



## Mikey (Mar 2, 2007)

(3-3 edit) Well, I tried to get CSUSA to just look up their numbers and give me a list of what was out, but they made me send them a list, so I compiled a list in two sections totalling nearly 280 numbers and sent it off yesterday. I have not heard back on anything yet, and I think it may be until Monday before I get anything back, if anything at all. 

The buy will be wide open and will include pen kits, bushings, tubes, drill bits, and the 7/8" Celluloid blanks that normally go for $3.99. (also posted just below) I was thinking about adding all the blanks, but I saw pages and pages of just blanks and I sure didn't want to get any more over my head than I have already committed to. I know I'll leave it open for at least 2 weeks so peole can get checks and money orders in. After seeing how much Paypal takes out as a total from everyone on these buys, I wouldn't blame anyone for wanting to send payment using other methods.
&lt;end of 3-3 edit&gt;

OK guys, I posted last week that I would start a buy for CSUSA stuff. I am waiting on a call from their CS rep (sweet sounding voice) as to what is out of stock or low inventory on kits. Once I get that list, I will compile what is available and post. As much work as it will be, I'll do a wide open kit buy. Drill bit and bushings included. (full cost) I may get into the Celluloid 7/8 blanks, but we would need 100 to make sure we get the full discount, otherwise I don't believe it would be worth the hassle. 

For the rules (and I'll post more in depth) I was going to use the rules Chris used a month or so ago in his buy. ($8.10 default shipping, approx 24% discount so that extra 1% pays for insurance, etc) In going by his final numbers, it appears the formula is pretty fair. Plus, with the large box we can add those blanks and still have plenty of room. 
Of course, smaller pen orders will do the $4.05 shipping as long as the pen qty is low enough. 



So, the only question is: Do you guys need more pen kits? Do you want the blanks included, and can we get to the 100 mark? How long should the buy stay open?

Let me know and when I get word back, I'll edit my post here as well as the title. (most likely tomorrow as tonight I get to go out with friends)

Mike


----------



## jthompson1995 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't know if I need kits right now but I may be in for about 10 blanks, maybe more.


----------



## wicook (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm interested, Mike...assuming you'll ship to Canada (at a bit higher shipping cost, of course). I missed the last one.


----------



## cd18524 (Mar 2, 2007)

I would be in for at least 20 of the high end kits, and maybe a few others.  I am out on the blanks.

Chris


----------



## eastern47 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mike, Interested in 10-20 pen kits and 6-12 blanks. John


----------



## Ligget (Mar 2, 2007)

I would get some kits, and willing to pay extra shipping!


----------



## cozee (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in for some Jr. Gents. And the longer it stays open the more I can order! Don't need any blanks right now.


----------



## mewell (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd be in for some Jr. Gents too.


----------



## oldsmokey (Mar 3, 2007)

Mike, I will get some kits.  I don't need any blanks, but if you are close to the 100 mark, put me down for 10.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 3, 2007)

Higher end kits here too.


----------



## cozee (Mar 3, 2007)

I have never ordered from CSUSA before. Is there somewhere I can see pictures of the actual kits I want to buy? 16 diferent versions of the Jr. Gent listed and on their web site they use the picture of the same two pens for each version.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 3, 2007)

Cozee, I'm sure you can see various photos in the member section and in the pen photo section. The Jr Gent only shows that many because it comes with choice of non posting or posting ends. I've only made full size Gents, so I can't help. For the smaller stuff I always did the Baron in chrome, but I will probably just go with the Jr in Rhodium in the future.


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll probably be in for a few kits and bushings.  Is Ren. Wax included in the buy or should I order it on my own.  

Mike et al - when you order mention code 06FATWWS to have the first 20 pounds shipped for free until 5/31/2007.


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 3, 2007)

I would buy some kits, 10-20.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 3, 2007)

I can go for 10-20 higher end kits; don't need any blanks.
- G -


----------



## ken69912001 (Mar 3, 2007)

I could use 10-20 kits and some blanks.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in for 10 kits or more


----------



## panini (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd be interested in a few high end kits


----------



## EasyGreasy (Mar 6, 2007)

Yo da man Mike. Thanks for doing this. Im good for kits and blanks. 
Question. Did they mess with the nib on the Gents or just the Statesman.


----------



## angboy (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd like to order some panache kits- maybe 6-8.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, still no word on the stock or availability. I'm going to give them a ring this morning and see what is going on. if I have to, I will open it up and maybe pick a handful of the most ordered kits and check stock, but orders won't be shipped until backorders are in.


----------



## heineda (Mar 6, 2007)

Mikey,

Put me down for 10 blanks and 10 pen kits.

Thanks,
Dan Heine


----------



## Mikey (Mar 6, 2007)

Ugh!!

Well, I just called them and was told that they could not open the Excel file I sent them (last week)because they had Macs. Why they couldn'd just respond back to me when I sent the e-mail I will never know, but now I need to cut and paste everything into a regular email and hope I get some feedback that way.[!]

Sorry about the delay guys, but i know you all don't want to wait 2 months to get your stuff.


----------



## bradbn4 (Mar 6, 2007)

I would say tell them to get a copy of open office - it's free....but I understand they might not be allowed to do that.

Before I jump in - did they (CS) ever update their website with the new pen tips yet?

Bradbn4 - having some fun in colorado

Good thinking about doing a stock check before the order go's thru.


----------



## mpauly (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd be interested in approximately 10-15 pen kits and maybe some bushings (depending on the kits).  I'm new to turning pens and anxious to get started so I'll probably place an order for the basics (mandrel, bushings and a few kits) until this GB gets some legs.

Thanks
Michael


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 8, 2007)

Mikey,

They must not have MS Office.  My Macs open anything Excel can write but thats because I have Office.  Macs rock but you have to have MS Office to work with corporate America!

Thanks for putting this buy together.  I'm looking forward to receiving the stuff from WPP.  I had better get the lathe warmed up!

John


----------



## stevers (Mar 9, 2007)

If it's still open, I'd be interested in as many as 20 slims, 10 euros and maybe some misc. Need to know further what you will be ordering. 

Deff need some slims. Getting into shell casing pens.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, it will open. I said hopefully last Saturday, but I think we may be Ok for this weekend. I guess I'll know more later.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 9, 2007)

The other option is to copy it to a spreadsheet without macros.  Mine did not have any in it.  I may need some more kits so I may also participate.


----------



## panini (Mar 9, 2007)

If you got OS X on yourmac download open office.  FREE...[]

http://download.openoffice.org/2.1.0/index.html


----------



## ncseeker (Mar 9, 2007)

Mikey, I'd like some Statesman Kits and possibly an Emperor or two, or three.  I'll probably add in some blanks as well.  

I was hoping someone would do a bulk buy.  My stock is getting low.


----------



## richstick1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok, being basically brand new here, can someone explain to me how to get in on this group buy, what the discount is, and how it all works?  Thanks!


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 9, 2007)

You send Mikey your money and he figures out what you want. Then maybe, just maybe you might get some kits and blanks.

[}] [}]


Okay, I've had my fun; Mike will probably open another thread with a link here OR just update his original post. It'll list what's available, cost(s), and details for payment. We each post our order, send him payment, and sometime in the not-to-distant future, we'll each receive our order.
The individual running the Group buy does all the work, gets nothin' for it, and helps us all save some $cash. It's a real community effort -- and I mean that most sincerely.

The discount usually amounts to about 24% and many folks don't buy enough stuff at once
to qualify for that so it's a substantial savings for each participant.

Only thing I haven't figured out is why the vendors don't give us a bigger discount than they do considering how much they save on internal labor!!!

- G -


----------



## richstick1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok - thanks Gary, I didn't know if there was some top secret behind the scenes thing going on - I haven't learned the Secret Handshake yet []

I will be interested in a few kits, possibly some other supplies.  I've only been turning (if you want to call it that) for a couple weeks, so I really haven't made anything yet except alot of sawdust!  I know I want to make some pens though, so I need a few kits[8D]


----------



## Mikey (Mar 12, 2007)

The secret handshake always works, but just like in Vegas, you need to have a $20 in the palm.[]

OK guys, here is what's going on. They (CSUSA) were able to open the file and the girls went through and marked the items available, out, limited stock. However, something happened when they saved the files or converted them back that when I was e-mailed the items, their notes were removed. I was told the supervisor has the original file and I was told that will just fax me my entire list back in the AM tomorrow. I already have all the numbers with corresponding prices ready to post and just need to remove the ones out of stock before I post for the buy. I will start another page. 

Also, another reason to go with the $8.10 shipping is that some postal employees are starting to be sticklers with the flat rate stuff. According to the post office website, any amount of tape can be used to reinforce the envelope, but you may not manipulate the envelope into the shape of a box. The larger boxes that fit into the flat rate envelope do make the envelope look like a box and several employees are starting to question the mailing. The smaller boxes fit much better, but offer a lot less room for items. So, unless you are ordering a very small amount of items, the $8.10 postage benefits everyone. 

I know there is a notice posted on the AS website, but that appears to be an old notice as the USPS policies appear to have been updated on the Priority Mail not that long ago.


----------



## alxe24 (Mar 14, 2007)

Count me in too. I'll get 10-15 blanks and 15 Jr Gent some High end maybe 5 or so more pannache and bla bla bla
Thanks for doing this
Alex


----------



## Mikey (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry guys, I have half the list in my hands, but for some reason didn't get the first 100 items I asked about back yet. I am making a call in a few minutes to see if I can get the list and then I'll start a new post later (hopefully) So far it looks like all kits are in stock but many have a limited supply. I'll also have a definition of what a limited supply is in my post.

Also, with the help of another member, (to be named later) I have created an Access database for group buys. If any of you would be willing to test it out for me, I would appreciate it. Send me an e-mail and I'll forward you the database for testing along with relevant info. I've done some testing and it appears good from my end, but I just want to be sure it works according to plan.

Mike


----------



## Mikey (Mar 14, 2007)

I finally got all the info I was looking for and have started the group buy page. I've only done a few buys, so if you see something not right, let me know so i can figure if it needs to be fixed.

Mike


----------



## cozee (Mar 14, 2007)

When is this going to close?


----------



## Mikey (Mar 14, 2007)

OK, this page is now closed. Better? Now get over to the other page and start ordering![]


----------

